
How transparency and accountability favor special interest - dm3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HNmsBaVmZs
======
dm3
This presentation struck me as I haven't heard of the legislative changes
adopted by the US congress in 1970-ies before.

In 1970-ies the congress suddenly became "transparent and accountable", a huge
change from the status quo. This meant that the legislative process - the
negotiations between the congressmen and the voting process - became
transparent to the public and, more importantly, to the lobbyists.

I highly recommend watching the presentation. The discussed change may be one
of the biggest reasons behind the growing power of the corporate entities.

